# Vin plate lost r33 gtr



## Manusky92 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi i lost the Vin plate in the painting what can i do for make a new plate?? Please help me ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

User MattJ knows a place.


----------



## Manusky92 (Feb 25, 2017)

Tank you very much  and how can i write at MattJ??


----------

